# Which TDS Meter?



## Lee Sweeting (6 Nov 2013)

Hi! I'm just in the process of starting up my first low tech CRS tank. I've been looking at various TDS meters, all with varying prices. Can anyone suggest a good tried and tested TDS meter that won't break the bank?

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

I use one like this -  Digital TDS3 TEMP PPM TDS Meter Tester Filter Pen Stick Water Quality Purity UK | eBay


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Nov 2013)

I have to admit Andy, i've been a bit dubious about buying one off ebay. How have you got on with yours? Has it been accurate? I did expect to pay more than a £5.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> I have to admit Andy, i've been a bit dubious about buying one off ebay. How have you got on with yours? Has it been accurate? I did expect to pay more than a £5.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lee.




I use this one, from this exact seller.
 And can't fault It whatsoever. 

http://bit.ly/15Hz0ZR


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I use this one, from this exact seller.
> And can't fault It whatsoever.
> 
> http://bit.ly/15Hz0ZR




Apart from that the leather pouch is NOT husky proof. Mine chewed holes in it


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> I have to admit Andy, i've been a bit dubious about buying one off ebay. How have you got on with yours? Has it been accurate? I did expect to pay more than a £5.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lee.



It seems fine to me. I cannot vouch for its accuracy 100% as there is probably a more accurate way to calibrate it but it measures my RO/DI water at 000 TDS as I wood expect and I get the results I expect when mixing tap and RO so I am happy with it.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Apart from that the leather pouch is NOT husky proof. Mine chewed holes in it


 

Haha! Cheers Nath. A lot of people seem to be using  that model, It's reasonably priced too. I think i might give it a go.

thanks again.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Nov 2013)

Andy D said:


> It seems fine to me. I cannot vouch for its accuracy 100% as there is probably a more accurate way to calibrate it but it measures my RO/DI water at 000 TDS as I wood expect and I get the results I expect when mixing tap and RO so I am happy with it.


 

Thanks for the info Andy, much appreciated.


----------

